# Moving with American boyfriend



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I currently live in Dubai with my American boyfriend and can't see us staying here for more than another year at which point I can see him wanting to move back home (or to Hong Kong-which I am not keen on) 
I am British and without getting married what are the chances of me moving there (I wouldnt necessarily need to work, just live there) I have a degree in Sports Management and work in Sports now so cannot see that I would be able to get a visa based on my career. 
Are there different rules for different states or just US in general?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebeccatess said:


> I currently live in Dubai with my American boyfriend and can't see us staying here for more than another year at which point I can see him wanting to move back home (or to Hong Kong-which I am not keen on)
> I am British and without getting married what are the chances of me moving there (I wouldnt necessarily need to work, just live there) I have a degree in Sports Management and work in Sports now so cannot see that I would be able to get a visa based on my career.
> Are there different rules for different states or just US in general?


Chances are extremely slim without marriage.

Immigration is solely a federal matter -- so it's the same for all states.


----------

